# Computex 2011 News: ASUS 'Project Danshui Bay' concept motherboard



## pegasus (Jun 2, 2011)

OMG-EATX !!??!! 

*i.imgur.com/Ek0cX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kA6wc.jpg

more > Bilder: Asus vereint Sockel LGA 1366 und 2011 auf einem Board - ComputerBase



> Project Danshui Bay - When 2011 meets 1366
> The Danshui Bay concept motherboard comes with 2 CPU sockets, one 2011  and the other 1366. It can fully utilize Intel Gulftown CPU when  upgrading to the new platform. The Intel Gulftown CPUs offer great  overclocking capability while the next generation CPU is better in  multi-tasking computing. Combined, you can take advantage of both with  the Danshui Bay motherboard.


Asus vereint Sockel LGA 1366 und 2011 auf einem Board - 31.05.2011 - ComputerBase
ASUS Displays "Danshui Bay" Concept Motherboard at Computex 2011, LGA 2011 and LGA 1366 Combined
Computex 2011 - ASUS Project Danshui Bay
Asus shows LGA2011 concept board | bit-tech.net
ASUS Danshui Bay - Dual CPUs X79 Based Board Unveiled
ASUS Shows Off Project Danshui Bay Motherboard at Computex 2011 - Legit Reviews


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2011)

^^
Did you attend this.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 2, 2011)

DUAL CPU!!!
wish i could get those for free!
nice find
pegasus


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw this over at nvidia forums and my only comment was they need to find a way to add a PCIE slot.

And that is not EATX.My Rampage III Extreme is (wider than ATX, but not wide enough to be full EATX).

BTW: lots of wasted space at top left area.But I know its a non-functional prototype.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ There are pci-e slots in the left part of the board. They are covered by that " concept motherboard" cardboard monicker. Check *HERE.*

And those space aren't wasted but incorporates the pci-e slots. They are just hidden by that big sticker or whatever.

Btw its a praiseworthy motherboard. Current gulftown users can get the board if its made into production(it will) & use it until they upgrade to *sandybridge-E.* 

*Well done ASUS* .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2011)

you are right.TFS 

but the wasted space i am referring to is much above the slots you showed me (the screw-hole area- almost an inch).Look where the top of the slot is. No card is that long on the external display connector side lol.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 3, 2011)

I think i saw a similar dual CPU concept retail motherboard from ECS sometimes back.

Edit: 

antique article ECS D6VAA DualCPU VIA Powered Motherboard - HotHardware

latest, one year old concept by EVGA
EVGA | Articles | EVGA Classified Super Record 2

But, ASUS's implementation is unique!


----------

